# The Little Victor Plane from Lee Valley



## Karson

Looks like a great plane Rikkor. Thanks for the psot.


----------



## MsDebbieP

it's cute.. what more do you need?? 

and what do you use it on?


----------



## sharad

I can understand how thrilled u must have been after using the small plane. Recently I have also used a similar plane manufactured by Anant, a local company. It was great pleasure to use it while repairing my Back saw handle. I repented why I did not get it earlier. Here the cost is about $3 ! yes Three dollars. If u want I can send u one.
Sharad


----------



## offseid

Nice! Looks like what my mini plane would rather be…


----------



## RickH

This is a neat little plane. I too own one, and find that with a sharpened and honed blade it cuts very well.

However - I have found that it is very hard to adjust the blade precisely. When I try to tighten the adjusting screw it often slides the blade around a little since the end of it makes direct contact on the blade, and there is no chip breaker - or washer - to act as a go-between. I tried polishing the end of the adjuster screw, and added a bit of grease there, which helped, but it is still frustrating to try and lock down the blade to be in even alignment across the base with minimal projection.

Veritas also makes the same plane as a squirrel tail palm plane, and I think that would give you more control in use. Lee-Nielsen also makes a very similar small plane - the Model Maker's Block Plane - in a squirel tail version with a 7/8" blade, but it has a better blade lock mechanisim - more traditional chip breaker thumb-screw tightening system. If I had to buy another I would likely get that one instead - even though it costs $65 - because of the ease in blade adjustment and because it comes with a full 1/8" thick blade.


----------



## rikkor

Because of computer problems I was given dispensation by Martin to use manufacturer's photos for the Leap day review contest. Now that the computer issues are resolved I will post actual photos of my items.


----------



## sbryan55

Rikkor,

Thanks for the review. I will have to look into one of these. I have been adding to my plane collection recently and this one is in my price range and, from your review, looks like a useful tool.

Thanks for the post.


----------

